# Couple of Weekend Pics



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite site out in the field when they're shucking.

[siteimg]6801[/siteimg]

I sneaked up next to a roost yesterday with the camera and took a couple hundred pics of them getting up. Sure hard to see through 'em!

[siteimg]6800[/siteimg]


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Very nice thanks for sharing Chris...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow i cant seem to find a goose lol

NICE


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I like the bird in the bottom picture with the Red neck collar.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd probably still miss!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Can't find the red collar but the green one sticks out pretty good.

Alex


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You guys are color-blind! It's white and it's on a Ross. :eyeroll:
(Amazing pics by the way Chris :wink: ) That had to be some kind of sight and earful on the roost!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

whoa, that is pretty crazy that u can see a neck collar in that bunch, i think i see another one too!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You guys didn't look hard enough....it's actually a sailboat. 8)


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> You guys didn't look hard enough....it's actually a sailboat. 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> You guys didn't look hard enough....it's actually a sailboat. 8)


3 time I count dem gooses in bottom peecture, gat a differeent count evor time.............

poppaduck


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice :beer: Ive got some similar ones from this spring Ill get posted up one of these days whenever I get my computer hooked up. :-?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice, very nice!


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Those are great!


----------

